# 6.4 Hemi gear ratio and suspension



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm entertaining the idea of a new truck, I stopped at the local Ram dealer today and was looking at regular cab long bed Tradesman editions, I definitely want to go in the 6.4 Hemi. The only thing I'm unsure of is which gear ratio to get they have trucks with both the 373 and 410. My current Silverado 2500 has the 410 and I love it for plowing. Would I be wise to stick with the 410 with a 6.4 Ram or when they 373 be sufficient. Also how does the front suspension of these new Rams hold up to the weight of carrying a plow


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If you don't buy the 4.10 I will hunt you down and beat you like a circus monkey. 

18" wheels with a 3.73 sucks when towing or plows mounted. Shouldn't even be available with a tow or plow prep. 

Front will be fine, we're running the SnowEx 86110whateveritisnow and it sags a bit. Bought the heavier springs and it drives like crap without the plow. Have to get some airbags instead.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 18" wheels with a 3.73 sucks when towing or plows mounted. Shouldn't even be available with a tow or plow prep.


Both my F350's plow just fine with 3.73 axles and 18" tires. One is a 5.4 and the other is a 6.2. Never driven a Ram, but can't imagine it'd be much different.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

seville009 said:


> Both my F350's plow just fine with 3.73 axles and 18" tires. One is a 5.4 and the other is a 6.2. Never driven a Ram, but can't imagine it'd be much different.


What transmission?

I'm also used to diesels, immediate torque, but it sucks in a Ram with a 6 speed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Depending on the gear ratios for the individual gears it could be quite different.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you're towing and plowing, go with the 4.10.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

I see there are two different choices for 6-speed automatic transmissions, which one is better / more durable for plowing and Towing


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What are the 2 options?


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

The 6-speed automatic 66rfe, sales code dfp. Or the 66 rfe sales code dg-7


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No clue what the sales code means.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

I've been a Chevy guy my whole life, but recently I've been disappointed what some of the fit and finish of the current GM trucks. Thinking about making a change. A simpler work truck package Ram has me interested


----------



## Plowin Dodge (Feb 11, 2009)

get the 4.10 I have the 3.73 because I forgot when I ordered it LOL. I have the snow plow prep and off road package.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a 16 crew cab with 6.4 and 4.10 gears. I'm running a straight blade with wings out front and a 16ft swing wing in back. Mine was ordered with the snow chief prep group which includes heavy front springs and wiring harness. I get the same mileage with both plows on than I did with my 2500HD with no plows on and driving down the highway. Definitely get the 6.4/4.10 package.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> I have a 16 crew cab with 6.4 and 4.10 gears. I'm running a straight blade with wings out front and a 16ft swing wing in back. Mine was ordered with the snow chief prep group which includes heavy front springs and wiring harness. I get the same mileage with both plows on than I did with my 2500HD with no plows on and driving down the highway. Definitely get the 6.4/4.10 package.


Does the snow chief package make it a 450?

@1olddogtwo


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

I was told "heavy" front springs. I do know that it includes clearance lights, 220a alternator, limited slip diff. I believe the 18+ has upfitter aux switches.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Does the snow chief package make it a 450?
> 
> @1olddogtwo


Technically a 475.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

16hdsport said:


> The 6-speed automatic 66rfe, sales code dfp. Or the 66 rfe sales code dg-7


The 66rfe requires a trip edge, dg-7 is recommended.


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry for my late response.I have a 2017 Ram 3500 reg cap with the 6.4 and 4:10,I'm very happy with the truck and would definitely do the same setup again.Good luck.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yep, 6.4L and 4.10's are the way to go. 

NYH1.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

16hdsport said:


> I'm entertaining the idea of a new truck, I stopped at the local Ram dealer today and was looking at regular cab long bed Tradesman editions, I definitely want to go in the 6.4 Hemi. The only thing I'm unsure of is which gear ratio to get they have trucks with both the 373 and 410. My current Silverado 2500 has the 410 and I love it for plowing. Would I be wise to stick with the 410 with a 6.4 Ram or when they 373 be sufficient. Also how does the front suspension of these new Rams hold up to the weight of carrying a plow


It is a shame they don't put driver controlled traction control in both differentials of this truck.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

I would ask the dealer to give you the full specs on it the transmission and transfer case so then you really can decide if 3.73 or 4.10 is better for your application. I tend to love deep reduction so I would get the lowest gear set possible for the differentials and the transmission and transfer case. But that is just me but if you have the ratios you can calculate the effective tractive force for any gear you use.

As for suspension I would find out what the spring rates are and then calculate my overall load and talk to the dealership about it.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

They only offer 1 transmission and 1 transfer case in the 6.4. 3.73 or 4.10 gear choice. The air ride suspension does give you a little more payload/ towing capacity


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> They only offer 1 transmission and 1 transfer case in the 6.4. 3.73 or 4.10 gear choice. The air ride suspension does give you a little more payload/ towing capacity


In a 2500, not in a 3500. The Aisin comes in 3500's with the 6.4.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thought he said he was looking at 2500 so was going off that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> Thought he said he was looking at 2500 so was going off that.


I believe he is, just wanted to clarify that for whatever STUPID reason you can get the best tranny they offer if you bump up to a 3500.

Second reason is getting rid of that crappy 4 link suspension that makes pulling a trailer dangerous.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Also, apparently they off a "snowplow prep package" and a "snow chief group" lol.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Drock78 said:


> I was told "heavy" front springs. I do know that it includes clearance lights, 220a alternator, limited slip diff. I believe the 18+ has upfitter aux switches.


The aux switches were part of the Snow Chief group in 2015 when I bought mine.


Drock78 said:


> Also, apparently they off a "snowplow prep package" and a "snow chief group" lol.


IIRC,
The Snow Plow Prep package comes with a transfer case skid plate and 180 amp alternator.

The Snow Chief group comes with a transfer case skip plate, 220 amp alternator, cab lights, anti spin rear diff. and dash mounted aux switches.

NYH1.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

i have a 6.4 3.73 truck, with the "dangerous" 4-link. i dont hate it, plowing or towing. mileage is horrible, worst of any vehicle ive had, but, it moves halfway decent and handles plow, sander, and trailers extremely well. id buy another, if i did, it would be 4.10s, and white.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Not to hijack ,but do the rams still come standard with pre-rusted body panels?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

leigh said:


> Not to hijack ,but do the rams still come standard with pre-rusted body panels?


Pends on the model.

NYH1.


----------



## JrsInCNY (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm running a 2017 2500 6.4 with the snow chief package. Put a wideout on the front, 900lbs of ballast in the rear and the front still drops 3". Going to try timbrens, was wondering if they actually work well or if a leveling kit is the way to go?? Live in CNY so plow is usually on quite a bit!!


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

JrsInCNY said:


> I'm running a 2017 2500 6.4 with the snow chief package. Put a wideout on the front, 900lbs of ballast in the rear and the front still drops 3". Going to try timbrens, was wondering if they actually work well or if a leveling kit is the way to go?? Live in CNY so plow is usually on quite a bit!!


My truck is a '15 reg. cab (if that matters) with a 8.5' XtremeV (mount & plow almost 1000 lbs.). I put 600 lbs. against the tailgate. When I had the plow installed I also had Timbrens installed. So I never had the plow on without Timbrens.

My front end drops an inch, inch and a half when I lift the plow. I run 68± psi in the front tires with the plow on. Not sure how much of a difference different cab and box length configurations make. However, I wouldn't be surprised if an extended cab truck dropped more then a reg. cab truck, especially with a short box.

NYH1.


----------



## JrsInCNY (Nov 13, 2018)

Well I bought the timbrens and installed them. Truck again is a 2017 Ram 2500 crew cab 6.4. Plow is a western wide out. Prior to timbren install my ride height with out the plow was 40 1/2" from ground to wheel well. With the plow on it dropped it to 37", that is with 910lbs of ballast against the tail gate. From tire to wheel well was only 6". After timbren install I had my original 40 1/2" from ground to wheel well, with plow on it was 40 1/4", tire to wheel well was just shy of 9". I removed half the rear ballast as well and am only running 490lbs now compared to 910 before. The ride is great with the plow on but off it is noticeably bumpier, I dont mind one bit though cause the truck sits nice and level with the plow on it now!


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

16hdsport said:


> I'm entertaining the idea of a new truck, I stopped at the local Ram dealer today and was looking at regular cab long bed Tradesman editions, I definitely want to go in the 6.4 Hemi. The only thing I'm unsure of is which gear ratio to get they have trucks with both the 373 and 410. My current Silverado 2500 has the 410 and I love it for plowing. Would I be wise to stick with the 410 with a 6.4 Ram or when they 373 be sufficient. Also how does the front suspension of these new Rams hold up to the weight of carrying a plow


I had the Ram 2500 with the 4.10 and just got a new one with the 3.73, it plows good but it was much better with the 4.10 especially with heavy wet snow. Gas mileage is a slightly better, that's the only up side.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

50k miles on my '15 3500 6.4L 3.73. Zero issues mechanically and zero issues towing or plowing.


----------

